# new lights and a few good fish



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

Got the new lights mounted and hooked up a week or 2 ago and last night was the first night I really got to give them a good test run. They work great and I fished about 5 hours on 2 group 27 batteries and they didnt even start to get weak. I am very happy with the output and they cut the water great. Was a little hesitant to go the LED route but I am completely happy with them so far. Didnt find many fish but the ones we did were good quality fish. smallest was 18" bigest was right at 24" here are a few pics, and a pic of my stabbin' partner with the 2 biggest.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats on a good catch and that is a sharp set-up there!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What's the info on the lights?


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

Splittine said:


> What's the info on the lights?



Lights are made by a company called "seelite" I have 2 of their 80 watt (8000 lumens each) on the front and 2 -50 watt (5000 lumens each) on the sides they are both "hps color" which is 2700k. The 50s seem to reproduce the hps color well, but the 80s seem to be a little whiter but not as white as halos or MHs. While they don't put out as much light as the HPS setups I've fished over they light up as far as I could reasonably see a fish and I don't have to listen to a genny. I know the Hondas are quiet and I've fished with one for the past few years, but even though they are very quiet my batteries are way quieter. On paper the with the current draw of the lights and the AH rating on my batteries I calculated that they would run right at 8 hrs which a night that I fish more than 5 or 6 hrs is rare


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good looking set up....you are now in the history books being in my foot thread!!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice light setup you have. Nice gigged flounder too.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Really nice setup!*

My compliments to you. Nice layout and design. Very clean.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have the same setup with 50 w leds. I love them. No complaints. Everyone has their own opinion about lights they like. Great looking setup!


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

But do they burn through dirty water?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Frayed Knot said:


> But do they burn through dirty water?


The ones with the extra warm LED chips in them will cut the filthy water well. If your gonna stick to a DC setup these are gonna be the best you can get.


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

Like five prongs said above, so far they seem to cut the dirty water pretty well, I have not tried them in anything super muddy and im sure they don't cut as good as HPS, but I was pleasantly surprised at how well they cut the dirty stuff I've used them in so far.


----------

